# smell?



## Alan (May 18, 2010)

i was wondering if tegus them selfs emit a smell because that is the reason i am having with my mother. i know that if their cage is not kept clean it will smell but does the area around your tegus smell?


----------



## Utahraptor (May 18, 2010)

I've never really noticed a strong, overpowering smell coming from my tegu. Their excrement smells pretty terrible though, so you should probably take care of that as soon as it appears if you want to avoid trouble with your parents.

As for the animal itself, my tegu doesn't smell that strongly. I admit I've given her a sniff or two. Nothing bad ever came of it.


----------



## Alan (May 18, 2010)

ok so basically what i thought if i dont keep it clean it smells. thanks!


----------



## kaa (May 18, 2010)

I got pooed on tonight, it was bad. But they usually don't smell bad.


----------



## txrepgirl (May 19, 2010)

First I would like to ask you what it smells like ? Are you talking about ...

Q : 1. Your room smells bad because of the Tegu ? 

A : 1. If your room smells bad it can be that you maybe didn't spot clean the enclosure after he pooped. If you did and you didn't see any poop in the enclosure I would make sure he doesn't have the runs and the runny stool got down into the mulch.

Did you let your Tegu free roam around in your room or the house ? He maybe got underneath or behind something and pooped and you didn't know it was there   .

Q : 2. Does the smell come from his poop ? What did you feed him and how does the poop look like ? Did it smell sour ? 

A : 2. It's normal for the poop to stink sometimes if you fed him some fresh fish filets or some hard boiled eggs ( I mean it can stink really bad lol ) . It also can be a bit runny after eating those food items  .

If the poop smells very very sour and is runny and the Tegu looks a bit bloated I would take in a fecal test to the vet. Your Tegu could have some parasite problems. 

Q : 3 . Does the bad smell come from the mouth ? 

A : 3. If it comes from the mouth I would open his mouth and see if he has some white cottage cheese looking stuff in his mouth. It could be mouth rot. The mouth should look nice and pink. 

If the mouth looks nice and pink but it still smells it can be because he is ready to shed. Sometimes in both of the corners of the outside of the mouth there is some skin gettin loose and it can smell like a foul odor. It will go away after he shedded.

Q : 4 . Does the smell come from the body and it smells like sweat ? 

A : 4. Some of my Tegus smell like sweat when they are shedding. Next time when your Tegu is shedding give him a bath. If there is any skin comming of try to smell it and you know what I'm talking about. It can have a strong odor but not a bad one.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 19, 2010)

My tegu never smells. I give her baths warm soaks in the tub and occasionally a bath with baby shampoo and a soft bristle tooth brush. One animal that i know stinks is the ferret! Ew! Even after having a bath, they emit a bad smell. Stay away from them.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 19, 2010)

txrepgirl said:


> First I would like to ask you what it smells like ? Are you talking about ...
> 
> Q : 1. Your room smells bad because of the Tegu ?
> 
> ...



Great information but you misread his question. He was asking if tegus in general smell because he is thinking about buying one; not asking why his tegu smells...

Good information though. You really know your stuff!


----------



## Alan (May 19, 2010)

ya thanks for the info though im really excited to get mine but im still having a hard time finding one in canada


----------



## carcharios (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, Tegu exrement smells. That is why my two Tegus are housed in an outdoor enclosure during the summer months. When housed outdoors, you can't detect any odor at all. I think the natural decomposers and the cyprus mulch do a great job of eradicating the odors.


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 19, 2010)

My tegu himself doesn't really have much of a smell at all... And, yes, i do sniff my animals :lol: Unless he poops in his water and soaks in there or he steps into his food and gets stuff on him, anyway. Having a natural smell like a ferret or something would probably be bad for them in the wild if you think about it. Each of my dogs have a distinct smell, and i could actually tell my dogs apart by their scent if i didn't have other senses, so i'm pretty good at picking up that kind of thing. However, none of my reptiles emit any natural scents scents that i can detect. My reptile room is often a bit smelly though, because someone has always just pooped or something.


----------



## txrepgirl (May 19, 2010)

Ooops. I'm so sorry for the misunderstanding. All of our six Tegus don't have a natural smell eiter ( for except when they are shedding ). I think they are very clean animals. We ( my son, boyfriend and I ) even take naps with them lol. 

HorseCaak. Thank you for pointing it out to me ( about me misunderstanding the post )  . I also want to thank you for the very nice compliment  .


----------



## txrepgirl (May 19, 2010)

Alan. Here are some infos for you to check out if you want to. If you are not interested in any of these Tegus you still can contact the owners and ask them where they got the Tegu from  . 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.adpost.com/ca/pets/27586/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.adpost.com/ca/pets/27586/</a><!-- m --> 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.adpost.com/ca/pets/28712/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.adpost.com/ca/pets/28712/</a><!-- m --> 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://toronto.kijiji.ca/f-tegu-pets-other-pets-for-sale-W0QQAddressLatitudeZ43Q2e64856QQAddressLongitudeZQ2d79Q2e38533QQCatIdZ114QQKeywordZteguQQMapAddressZTorontoQQisSearchFormZtrueQQuseLocalAddressZfalse" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://toronto.kijiji.ca/f-tegu-pets-ot ... ressZfalse</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Alan (May 19, 2010)

thank you txrepgirl for the links im going to a local expo in june and im hoping there will be some people there to help me out with my problem with finding a tegu.


----------



## txrepgirl (May 20, 2010)

Your welcome. Hope you will find someone who can help you and get the Tegu you want  . Please keep us posted. Thank you.


----------



## Alan (May 20, 2010)

no problem but i might have to get a beardie but i love them both so it's ok. my number 1 choice is a gu though


----------

